

4 ways to administer Linux with a web interface - g-garron
http://linuxaria.com/article/administer-linux-web-interface?lang=en

======
samarudge
I think CPanel/WebHostManager should have been included, whether you like or
dislike it, it's by far the most popular web interface on hosted servers

